# Nosey Neighbor



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

My sister in law lives in Holley and she sent this picture to me a few minutes ago. The bear is looking in their back window of their house.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Maybe he just likes her robe?J/K 

Kind of a crazy thing to wake up to.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Y'all just bear with us now. I have a few neighbors that look like that also.


----------



## Bamagirl325 (Nov 18, 2008)

Thats cool!!


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

The next thing that bear heard would be the arrow sinking in.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

That could get dangerous.


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

She said she called the FWC and was told they can't do nothing. Said to not leave no food out or dog out.


----------



## Kamo (Apr 20, 2009)

I would have died right then and there. What can they do about it? A little to close for comfort.


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

Aside from the bear, that reflection is creepy... looks like ghost or something is staring back at the bear.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

For the most part Florida black bears are harmless, if you corner them or they have cubs then you will be in a heap of trouble for sure. Otherwise they will flee from you .


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

"Good fences make good neighbors"


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

> *asago (7/8/2009)*Aside from the bear, that reflection is creepy... looks like ghost or something is staring back at the bear.


 I was kind of thinking the same thing!!!!!


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

> *SheLovesToFishToo (7/8/2009)*I would have died right then and there. What can they do about it? A little to close for comfort.


They can tranquilize and relocate it to an area of the Eglin range away from housing. I've seen in the news where this has been done with bears and the Florida Panther before so I don't understand why the can't do it in this case especially if there are small kids around that could be in danger.


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

There houses and kids everywhere where that bear is at. I would have thought they would remove it out of such a populated area.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Might be a good thing to keep around.Would definitely cut down on crime.oke


----------



## nonameangler+1 (May 13, 2009)

Here are a couple of thoughts. 

1. Call FWC and make another report. See if you can get an e-mail to send them the actual picture. As they say, "a picture is worth a thousand words" and it might make them take you a little more seriously if they see the picture of him in your back yard. 

2. Call animal control of your county and make a report and also try and send them the picture. 

3. Call and send the picture of the bear to the local media (TV and radio). Now that they have beat the MJ storyto death,maybe they would be willing to report on some real local news. 

Also ask your neighbors if anyone has lost any animals (dog/cat/chickens). I know once I told FWC that the coyote had killed my livestock, they said I had permission to shoot it if I saw it again on my property. (you may not bein an area where you can shoot) .

Either way....good luck


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

kinda scary to have one getting that close to your house and family but BE CAREFUL what you do. there was a post above sayin "he would have a arrow flying at him" or somethin like that.the powers that be will put you under the jail for shooting a bear.. they take that stuff really serious. if your family or pets arent inIMMEDIATE danger and can flee or you can scare the bear and get him to leave, you are not allowed to use deadly force. the FWC wants people to do whatever they can to get out of the situation without killing the animal. from what i hear they do a extensive investigation when a bear is killed. im not a tree hugger or a peta pusher, just wanted to give a lil heads up to keep fellow PFFers out of trouble


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

> *WW2 (7/8/2009)*The next thing that bear heard would be the arrow sinking in.


Just wondering , Why?


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

Is it illegal to use electric cattle prods on bears???


----------



## fisherick (Oct 2, 2007)

that bear looks like a good wrastlin size.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

> *fisherick (7/8/2009)*that bear looks like a good wrastlin size.


hahahahahahaha :letsdrink


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

> *nonameangler+1 (7/8/2009)*Here are a couple of thoughts.
> 
> 1. Call FWC and make another report. See if you can get an e-mail to send them the actual picture. As they say, "a picture is worth a thousand words" and it might make them take you a little more seriously if they see the picture of him in your back yard.
> 
> ...


She called them all and no one wants to bother with the bear. Her son is a producer @ WEAR 3.


----------



## FishinFool (Oct 2, 2007)

If that was my window, it would have been shattered! :blownaway

That's a little too close.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *TURTLE (7/8/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *WW2 (7/8/2009)*The next thing that bear heard would be the arrow sinking in.
> ...




Because that is some fine eating. And I would love to have that pelt across my floor.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

> *angus_cow_doctor (7/8/2009)*Is it illegal to use electric cattle prods on bears???


Not if youfilm it and post the videoon here...


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *alanbarck (7/8/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *angus_cow_doctor (7/8/2009)*Is it illegal to use electric cattle prods on bears???
> ...




ROFL....and make sure you start the video with you holding a beer and saying..:Hey y'all watch this!!!"


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

> *WW2 (7/8/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *TURTLE (7/8/2009)*
> ...


I saw Ted on TV the other day and he said the same thing, until then I had never heard of eating Bear.If thats the case , shoot away and give a recipe.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

> *angus_cow_doctor (7/8/2009)*Is it illegal to use electric cattle prods on bears???


No not if you have big enough balls to do it yourself.:takephoto


----------



## photofishin (Jun 26, 2009)

so a man goes into the backyard and sees a bear in his tree. Just like you, he calls animal control and they say they won't deal with it...sothey suggest calling an exterminator. The guy calls the exterminator and a man shows up in a flat bed truck with a big cage on the back. The exterminator jumps out of the truck with a ballbat, a shotgun and a Chihuahua. The homeowner asks the exterminator how he's going to get the bear out of the tree with those tools. The exterminator explains: "I'm going to climb the tree and knock the bear out of the tree with the ballbat. When he hits the ground, the dog is trained to jump up and bite him in the nuts and hold on. The bear will be stunned of course...so I'll just lead him to the cage and take him to the local zoo."

"So what is the shotgun for?" asked the owner.

"If the bear knocks ME out of the tree...I want you to shoot that damn dog!"


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

> *ScullsMcNasty (7/8/2009)*kinda scary to have one getting that close to your house and family but BE CAREFUL what you do. there was a post above sayin "he would have a arrow flying at him" or somethin like that.the powers that be will put you under the jail for shooting a bear.. they take that stuff really serious. if your family or pets arent inIMMEDIATE danger and can flee or you can scare the bear and get him to leave, you are not allowed to use deadly force. the FWC wants people to do whatever they can to get out of the situation without killing the animal. from what i hear they do a extensive investigation when a bear is killed. im not a tree hugger or a peta pusher, just wanted to give a lil heads up to keep fellow PFFers out of trouble


Like I said before, if you shoot one don't tell anyone (especially the fwc). Eat it and no one will be the wiser.

I'm not advocating breaking the law, but the damn things are getting over populated. There is only x amount of habitat, and they have been protected for over 20 years. Eglin is full of bears, relocating them there doesn't do any good because they already left the reservation looking for new territory. We need a bear season, but it won't happen.


----------



## spear em (Oct 4, 2007)

open the door and punch him in the nose.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

> *spear em (7/8/2009)*open the door and punch him in the nose.


and shut the door right after you punch him. again, please take video.


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

> *fisherick (7/8/2009)*that bear looks like a good wrastlin size.


Man Mountain Dew stings coming back through the nose. That is the funniest thing I have heard all day. I can just see some guy walking out of the house in his tighty whities coming around the corner struting towards the bear like Ric Flair and lettin out a WHOOOOOO!!


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

> *ScullsMcNasty (7/8/2009)*kinda scary to have one getting that close to your house and family but BE CAREFUL what you do. there was a post above sayin "he would have a arrow flying at him" or somethin like that.the powers that be will put you under the jail for shooting a bear.. they take that stuff really serious. if your family or pets arent inIMMEDIATE danger and can flee or you can scare the bear and get him to leave, you are not allowed to use deadly force. the FWC wants people to do whatever they can to get out of the situation without killing the animal. from what i hear they do a extensive investigation when a bear is killed. im not a tree hugger or a peta pusher, just wanted to give a lil heads up to keep fellow PFFers out of trouble


If I'm not mistaken, Florida has "stand your ground" laws that say you no longer have to retreat from an intruder. Just curious as to why it would it apply to humans and not animals?


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Call FWC and tell them that bear ate 3 of your undersized snappers. They will be right out!!



Rock on



BillD


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

How using a pellet gun for a little negative reinforcement? BTW that Ric Flair thing was hilarious.WHOOOOOOO:letsdrink


----------



## fishin' fool (Apr 25, 2008)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl9_lblFullMessage>Aside from the bear, that reflection is creepy... looks like ghost or something is staring back at the bear. 


Isn't that the bear snot?


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

You guys are to funny. That might be why he's looking in the window to get a look at the ghost. 

The reflection is if you look at it again you can see my sister in laws white shirt and the 2 eyes that you see is the bears nostrils. LOL!!!

You guys have got me rolling on the floor laughing. Open the door and punch him in the nose, cattle probe, wrestling the bear, boy I do not want you'll to help me out if I get in a serious predicament there will be no telling what the outcome would be. LOL!!!


----------



## Fishforlife2 (Oct 3, 2007)

please trap we need to enforce areas from stuff like this---------


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

I honestly would have shot the damn bear. doesn't seem like a hard decision for me.


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Jhoe (7/8/2009)*I honestly would have shot the damn bear. doesn't seem like a hard decision for me.


This is why I would not.

Florida black bears are protected and are still considered a threatened species. Shooting a Florida black bear is a third-degree felony punishable by up to five years in prison and, or a $5,000 fine.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

> *The LaJess II (7/8/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Jhoe (7/8/2009)*I honestly would have shot the damn bear. doesn't seem like a hard decision for me.
> ...


He would scare the CRAP out of me... I'd fear for my neighbors kids too.

If I had the firepower(I don't, anything I have would just piss him off)I'd have opened a door just a bit and blown him away. I might even had broken that window in from theoutsidewith a hammer afterward just to add evidence (yes false, I'd live with my guilt)to my fear.

He belongs no where near a back door in Holley!!!

JMHO,

Jim


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

> *jim t (7/8/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *The LaJess II (7/8/2009)*
> ...


I also agree. But the FWC doesn't see it that way. They would rather you get harmed first before doing anything. Calls where made and they don't give a crap about your well being but if you shoot that bear they will be on you like white on rice.


----------



## TeamDilligaf (Oct 23, 2007)

AS far as the FWC goes saying they wont do nothing the officers in our area will be more than obliged to tangle with em, they respond to at leat 2-4 bird complaints(injured birds, and that they dont like and they still respond) a shifts, just call your local sheriff office(instead of caling the 1-800 number for fwc) they will then dispatch the pensacola branch of the FWC and you will then get a response


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

> *P-cola_Native (7/8/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *ScullsMcNasty (7/8/2009)*kinda scary to have one getting that close to your house and family but BE CAREFUL what you do. there was a post above sayin "he would have a arrow flying at him" or somethin like that.the powers that be will put you under the jail for shooting a bear.. they take that stuff really serious. if your family or pets arent inIMMEDIATE danger and can flee or you can scare the bear and get him to leave, you are not allowed to use deadly force. the FWC wants people to do whatever they can to get out of the situation without killing the animal. from what i hear they do a extensive investigation when a bear is killed. im not a tree hugger or a peta pusher, just wanted to give a lil heads up to keep fellow PFFers out of trouble
> ...


I'm going to sound like a hippie here but humans are overpopulated, not bears. They are just running out of places to go.

Did it wreck the furniture or was that already like that?


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

> *TeamDilligaf (7/8/2009)*AS far as the FWC goes saying they wont do nothing the officers in our area will be more than obliged to tangle with em, they respond to at leat 2-4 bird complaints(injured birds, and that they dont like and they still respond) a shifts, just call your local sheriff office(instead of caling the 1-800 number for fwc) they will then dispatch the pensacola branch of the FWC and you will then get a response


Very good advice. I will pass this on to her in case he comes back.


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

I didn't say I'd call them and tell them I shot the bear. I'd just shoot his ass.


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Jhoe (7/8/2009)*I didn't say I'd call them and tell them I shot the bear. I'd just shoot his ass.


Well that would be fine and good if you didn't tell a sole person about it.


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

I was going to say spray him with the water hose but there's a kink in it. 

Now you know how his cousins feel when you peer at them at the zoo!


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

And when I said the FWC don't give a crap I mean they have enough going on right now with all the boater's and tourist we have in this area right now. I don't mean they are not doing their job.


----------



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

Ahhhh, BooBoo

Maybe Ranger Smith will come get him.


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Sea Rover (7/8/2009)*Ahhhh, BooBoo
> 
> Maybe Ranger Smith will come get him.


Ha!!Ha!! Was waiting on that one.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

You should be aloud to shoot the damn thing once it steps onto your porch. The next step is in your house, how much closer do they have to get to be considered a threat?

All of the ones I have encountered in the woods ran off like they were scared, but I think that is because there are still people who hunt/shoot at those bears (even though it is illegal). The ones showing up in subdivisions don't seem to have this fear.


----------



## KPTN (May 21, 2009)

the bear was probably there first, she could move out of the woods.


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

my snake problem don't seem too bad now. 

Are bears commonin the Pensacola area?


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

> *dockmaster (7/8/2009)*Call FWC and tell them that bear ate 3 of your undersized snappers. They will be right out!!
> 
> Rock on
> 
> BillD


LMAO Funniest thing I've heard TODAY!!!! dying laffin..... :reallycrying


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

I say get a tazer and shoot it. Is that illegal?????

I can see it now..... "Don't taze me bro!!!!" Cue the tazer...... ZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Pass Time (Feb 6, 2009)

Bam! Bam! sizzle! Get some friends over with some cold ones


----------



## FishinFreak (Oct 2, 2007)

Open door just enough to fit the nozzle of an air horn out. Let him get a big whiff right before you refrigerate his nose, then throw the door open and try to stay on his ass with the horn 'a blaring! Neighbors love other neighbors that chase bears with an air horn wearing a bath robe. You'll be a YouTube superstar!!!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

> *FishinFreak (7/9/2009)*Open door just enough to fit the nozzle of an air horn out. Let him get a big whiff right before you refrigerate his nose, then throw the door open and try to stay on his ass with the horn 'a blaring! Neighbors love other neighbors that chase bears with an air horn wearing a bath robe. You'll be a YouTube superstar!!!


I just spit beer out my nose....:banghead:letsdrink:banghead:grouphug:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink

THAT was funny!!!

Jim


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

> *jim t (7/9/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *FishinFreak (7/9/2009)*Open door just enough to fit the nozzle of an air horn out. Let him get a big whiff right before you refrigerate his nose, then throw the door open and try to stay on his ass with the horn 'a blaring! Neighbors love other neighbors that chase bears with an air horn wearing a bath robe. You'll be a YouTube superstar!!!
> ...


+1 that was hilarious!!!!!!


----------



## GoneCoastal (May 1, 2008)

If threatenedand dont feel like field dressing your bear on the back porch justshoot it, drag it insideand then call 911 with a hysterical story. Kids at home? even better story...You would definitelymake the news then... probably national. You would be on the news, talk shows, write a book, movie deal , fame, fortune, downward spiral from there,peta would burn your house down ect...

On 2nd thought maybe justtossthe cat out backandmaybebear will turn from breaking the window and coming in and eating everyone inside(or your cheetos)to go chase the cat up a tree then you could then call the x-terminator


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

LOL!!! What imaginations. This is some funny stuff.


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

<TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=9 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl15_trRow1><TD class=TableCell_Dark id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl15_tdPostCell1 width="24%"><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl15_lblAnchorPoint><A name=bm377138></A><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=SmallTxt width="80%"><DIV id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl15_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer onmouseover="InstantASP_OpenMenuMouseOver('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl15_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl15_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'596\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'596\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'596\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');" style="DISPLAY: inline" onclick="InstantASP_OpenMenu('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl15_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl15_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'596\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'596\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'596\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');">DreamWeaver21</DIV><NOSCRIPT></NOSCRIPT></TD><TD class=SmallTxt noWrap align=right width="20%"></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=TableCell_Dark id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl15_tdPostCell2><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=SmallTxt>







<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl15_lblPostedDate>Posted 2 days ago @ 10:35:21 PM</TD><TD class=SmallTxt align=right><INPUT id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl15_imgButAddPostReply title="Post a reply to this post..." type=image alt="Post a reply to this post..." src="http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Skins/Classic/Images/Button_AddReply.gif" align=absMiddle border=0 name=_ctl1:ctlTopic:ctlPanelBar:ctlTopicsRepeater:_ctl15:imgButAddPostReply> <INPUT id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl15_imgButAddQuoteReply title="Post a quoted reply to this post..." type=image alt="Post a quoted reply to this post..." src="http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Skins/Classic/Images/Button_Quote.gif" align=absMiddle border=0 name=_ctl1:ctlTopic:ctlPanelBar:ctlTopicsRepeater:_ctl15:imgButAddQuoteReply> <INPUT id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl15_imgButReportPost title="Report post to moderators" type=image alt="Report post to moderators" src="http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Skins/Classic/Images/Button_Report.gif" align=absMiddle border=0 name=_ctl1:ctlTopic:ctlPanelBar:ctlTopicsRepeater:_ctl15:imgButReportPost> <INPUT id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl15_imgButEditPost title="Edit This Post" type=image alt="Edit This Post" src="http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Skins/Classic/Images/Button_EditPost.gif" align=absMiddle border=0 name=_ctl1:ctlTopic:ctlPanelBar:ctlTopicsRepeater:_ctl15:imgButEditPost> <INPUT language=javascript id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl15_imgButDeletePost title="Delete This Post" onclick=return(confirm(if_DeletePost)); type=image alt="Delete This Post" src="http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Skins/Classic/Images/Button_DeletePost.gif" align=absMiddle border=0 name=_ctl1:ctlTopic:ctlPanelBar:ctlTopicsRepeater:_ctl15:imgButDeletePost> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl15_trRow2><TD class=TableCell_Light id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl15_tdPostCell3 vAlign=top width="24%" nowarp=""><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=SmallTxt>Trigger










<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl15_lblMemberGroup>Group: Forum Members 
<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl15_lblLastActive>Last Login: Yesterday @ 9:21:46 PM 
<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl15_lblPostCount>Posts: 231, <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl15_lblTotalVisits>Visits: 1,001 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=TableCell_Light id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl15_tdPostCell4 vAlign=top width="76%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl15_lblFullMessage><DIV class=Quote>*P-cola_Native (7/8/2009)* <HR class=hr noShade SIZE=1><DIV class=Quote>*ScullsMcNasty (7/8/2009)* <HR class=hr noShade SIZE=1>kinda scary to have one getting that close to your house and family but BE CAREFUL what you do. there was a post above sayin "he would have a arrow flying at him" or somethin like that.the powers that be will put you under the jail for shooting a bear.. they take that stuff really serious. if your family or pets arent inIMMEDIATE danger and can flee or you can scare the bear and get him to leave, you are not allowed to use deadly force. the FWC wants people to do whatever they can to get out of the situation without killing the animal. from what i hear they do a extensive investigation when a bear is killed. im not a tree hugger or a peta pusher, just wanted to give a lil heads up to keep fellow PFFers out of trouble</DIV>

Like I said before, if you shoot one don't tell anyone (especially the fwc). Eat it and no one will be the wiser.

I'm not advocating breaking the law, but the damn things are getting over populated. There is only x amount of habitat, and they have been protected for over 20 years. Eglin is full of bears, relocating them there doesn't do any good because they already left the reservation looking for new territory. We need a bear season, but it won't happen.</DIV>

I'm going to sound like a hippie here but humans are overpopulated, not bears. They are just running out of places to go. 

Did it wreck the furniture or was that already like that? </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

:looser i thought i knew you better than that. you must have finaly smoked some pot you damn hippie!!!!!!!!!!!:moon


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Scarrrry


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

She said who ever reponded on the lawn furniture being turned over that is a result of a good party from the night before. Sorry bear didn't get in on that party.

He was late for that partyyyya.


----------

